# Mahlkonig EK43 Dosing Tool



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Now in stock EK43 dosing tool

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/mahlkonig-ek43-dosing-tool/

10% OFF for forum members please DM before ordering


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

> Please note: hopper or EK43 grinder not included


Damn!!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

hmm that's not a bad price, I'm sure when I saw these before they were more than double that.

is this the same make or a different version?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

exactly the same make, Titus Grinding from Germany. We are now official reseller for them in UK, over the next few weeks/months we will be slowly adding new kit from them.



Phobic said:


> hmm that's not a bad price, I'm sure when I saw these before they were more than double that.
> 
> is this the same make or a different version?


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I have done the bushings with 3D-print. It works. I paid just € 10 for all the three, 16g, 18g and 8g.

I know it depends on the size of the beans and how are they are roasted, but I don´t care about +/- 0,5g.

Sorry I can´t upload a foto.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

now I got ithttps://s29.postimg.org/w1c9wv7o7/P1030844.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/w1c9wv7o7/P1030844.jpg


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

@onluxtex

that's pretty cool, might be worth starting a seperate thread on it though as this is a commercial post, better to keep it on topic.

I'd like to hear more about the 3d printed version


----------

